
Beats by Dre Headphones cleverly create a false illusion of quality - yitchelle
http://bgr.com/2015/06/19/beats-by-dre-headphones-trick-illusion-luxury-premium/
======
RexRollman
Link to the actual article:

[https://medium.com/@BoltVC/how-it-s-made-series-beats-by-
dre...](https://medium.com/@BoltVC/how-it-s-made-series-beats-by-
dre-154aae384b36)

